# AKC National Agility Event



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT JOB ANN and BELLE!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whooohooo... Congrats Ann and Belle!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!

What an INCREDIBLE ride, and I must say my Belle is a wonderful dog!! 

Friday was State day, international style courses and judging. It was a qualifier for World Team tryouts, but for most (like me) it was warm up day. First we did out standard run, it had a threadle, I planned to wrap Belle as opposed to thread her for lots of reasons, and I started my wrap counter clockwise looked back over my right shoulder to look for Belle, and when I rotated back wards, she took the signal to back jump.....DOH!!!! :doh: Other than that she was PERFECT! In our jumpers run, I had a physical condition arise, I had not been bothered with in over a year, managed by medication, and I found myself out of breath before I even walked to the start line. I gave it the old college try, but Belle needs a cheer leader around a course, and I was just done about half way, and of course that stopped Belle from running. She missed a weave pole twice (you are supposed to finish all obstacles at Nationals you want a time) I couldn't ask a third time, and we dropped a bar. No doubt because my energy dropped. No fault of Belle's.

Saturday started the Nationals. New beginning previous day did not count. Our first run was jumpers, challenging courses (might be on the AKC site) Belle NAILED it!!!! Score 100, and a Q. You get ribbons when you get a 100. Belle was in 10th place (out of 19 in that class). In standard, again challenging, lots of serpentines, which are hard for Belle since her FCE. However once again she nailed it 5 seconds under time (remember she runs preferred) with a score of 100. She was in 12th place in that class, HOWEVER when I looked something up on line, her overall placing in the 20" preferred group was FIFTH!!! I was FLOORED. I had a ranked dog. They automatically took the top 4 to finals, plus a challenger. I don't know the qualifications for challenger. Cross that bridge when I get there. 

Sunday, they hybrid course, a combo of standard and jumpers (no dog walk). OMG the course was serpentines ALL over the place, a HARD (for Belle) triple to a TIGHT weave entry. Just push push push... and I did... and one more time Belle got 100 and a Q!!! She was PERFECT in all three National classes. I burst into tears coming out of the ring, I was so happy for my big black dog! Remember last May, I thought she may not walk, let alone run agility again. So I went to check my time to see if we did Q, yes we did, and based on the other preferred dogs runs.... Belle moved up to SECOND PLACE!!!! We were in Finals!!!!!! 

The finals course also had it's challenges, ESPECIALLY for the faster dogs (not as much for Belle). I told Belle when I pulled her out of her crate, there was NOTHING she could do to disappoint me, and I hoped I didn't let her down. The triple was fence 7 with a right turn to a tire after, she has difficulty with left to right turns. The triple was straight, but my body language may have indicated prepare for a right turn, because she dropped the triple.  Oh well. We kept pushing on. Out of the weaves we pulled to a tunnel under the dog walk, out of the tunnel we are supposed to climb the dog walk. Piece of cake, we worked this in class, Belle we could not keep her OFF the dog walk, so tunnel to dog walk should be easy.....key word should. Belle got stuck in the tunnel vortex, and did it THREE TIMES!!!! LOL She was hopping and playing between the entries. I was laughing, Belle is NOT a tunnel sucker. She was having a BALL!!! OH WELL! Ask me if I care. Not a bit, I FINALLY got her on the dog walk and we finished the course. Based on the other dogs performances, Belle still finished in fourth place! I am so proud I can just bust a gut! 

This is the twilight of Belle's career, she needs 3 QQ's for her PAX, and she is retired. This will mean the WORLD to me as the years go by, that we had this experience. Sure being higher in the placings would have been nice as would have been one more clear round, but her being goofy will always tug at my heart. Belle is not a goofy dog. Way too serious. She won a bunch of ribbons. One Q ribbon for each run, a "finalist" ribbon for qualifying for finals, and for her 4th we got a gorgeous ribbon, and a medallion for Belle to wear. She got a $50 gift certificate to J&J and we will be getting a beautiful trophy in the mail. Not all trophies came in on time, so they are mailing all. I did see mine, on Saturday. Not knowing it was mine. 

What a fabulous ride! I saw a ton of people, talked to a lot of Golden and Lab people. There were 6 Goldens in the Finals. One won the Preferred division, second went to another lab. Now to get Quinn and Gabby going so we can return to Nationals again some day. 

Thank you Belle for memories no other dog will EVER surpass. I hope later (maybe tomorrow) to have my runs to post. I will try to post the courses too. 

Oh and I did a LOT of great shopping. :


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Sounds like it was a great weekend, with lots of great memories!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Ann! I think Belle just showed off for you<: 

What a good girl<:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

My heart is bursting with pride for you both. Isn't it great when they do their best for you!..Congrats again, I had tears in my eyes reading it!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Titan1 said:


> My heart is bursting with pride for you both. Isn't it great when they do their best for you!..Congrats again, I had tears in my eyes reading it!


*ME TOO!!*

I'm so HAPPY and PROUD of you and Belle!!

These moments are all the more precious knowing what you had to achieve to get there. You are our inspiration!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Amazing!! Congratulations, I'm sure you were excited!!!


----------

